# Whatcha Cookin!



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

How about something different. Post up pics of what your cooking or grilling.

Home grown corn, spatch**** chicken. And homegrown honeycrisp apple crisp


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Awe shoot no pics.
We had fettuccine Alfredo with a limit of ruffies I brought home yesterday.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Made some sauce today with my small pepper harvest.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

This one was really good tonight. Smoked avocado salsa on top of a salmon fillet on the traeger.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

When you aint much of a hunter, you gotta settle for being a gatherer lol. Haven't brought an elk home yet, but I was able to get a whole pile of elderberries. Gonna be some good pies made from these once my wife gets going on em.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Smoker ribs


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Homemade chicken potpie


----------

